# Some interesting thoughts from one of O-Sensei's direct students



## Gerry Seymour (Apr 5, 2019)

An interview with Yamada Sensei of the New York Aikikai.
‘I’d rather see him as a human being’: Yoshimitsu Yamada on O-Sensei and the Future of Aikido – Aikido Journal


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 5, 2019)

Great article, I like his views

O-Sensei is one of the people, and there are very few, that my taijiquan shifu likes to watch old videos of. He is rather impressed by O-Sensei skill. But something Yoshimitsu Yamada said, made me think of my taijiquan shifu



> when you try to grab him or whatever, it was like grabbing air or smoke. It felt like he just wasn’t there and then you’re on the ground without realizing what happened. It’s very difficult to describe. His movements were very natural but very elusive.



I have been on the ground several times after training with my shifu and most of the time I had no idea how I got there

Also I often regret never training with Mitsunari Kanai when I lived near Boston, however in my defense, I did not even know he was there, until after I moved to NYS. This was before the days of the all pervasive internet


----------



## JP3 (Apr 6, 2019)

That was an interesting interview. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## vince1 (Apr 9, 2019)

Great article ! Currently started my Aiki Jiu Jitsu journey almost a year ago and it has been a real eye opener. Most days it feels like I am just learning to walk. I have so much more to learn and find myself on my back so often without knowing how I got there as well. lol


----------

